# It's Friday!!! And I need info on cordless



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey guys Happy Friday. I'm getting paid today and looking to buy a cordless gun and cutout tool/router combo. I was looking at makita and dewalts combo. If you own either of these products and have really put them to the test. I would like your info/review about them. Thanks buddies.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I just bought a makita combo a few weeks ago. 4000rpm worked great. router felt really good to. i have heard tell of a wobble down the road. i paid $170 cdn plus tax from a castle building supplier. good luck man


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have the 18V brushless Makita screw gun & the 18V Makita router. I've been less than impressed with either one. A friend of mine has the 20V DeWalt screw gun & router and loves it. He actually uses just the 2 Ah batteries (very light)! At least in my area, the DeWalt is cheaper than the Makita!
My advice is buy the DeWalt combo.


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thx for the replys....... I'm only going to use the combo for the ceilings, since getting off and on the horse is a hassle itself, and then having to be tugging a cord around for the gun and another cord for the router. Too much. But on the walls the cord is not so bothersome. What's the best online store to get the combo???(trustworthy)


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Rico1982 said:


> Thx for the replys....... I'm only going to use the combo for the ceilings, since getting off and on the horse is a hassle itself, and then having to be tugging a cord around for the gun and another cord for the router. Too much. But on the walls the cord is not so bothersome. What's the best online store to get the combo???(trustworthy)


I like Amazon. I saw the DeWalt combo there for $279. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I love the DeWalt brushless screwgun I just bought. 
I was doing _*most *_of the screwing and my partner was cutting so I'm guessing I screwed over 60 4x12 sheets on less than two fully charged batteries. 
I just hang it off my belt or pouch and it's always at my reach and it runs screws in FAST.
Only thing I don't like about this gun is it's hard to remove a set in screw without removing the cone or changing the cone setting about 10 clicks.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It's faster and easier with this cordless. I won't go back to a corded gun:no::no:.......................................


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Wimpy65 said:


> My advice is buy the DeWalt combo.


I'm with you Wimpy very disappointed with makita


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

i have the DEWALT cut out ans brushless motor drywall gun they work great i love them


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Dewalt


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Great pics HPI. Can't wait to get my combo in. I notice your sheets were standing up. Is that how they deliver them or do you stand them up yourself? And another thing I notice starting bottom up. Do you just slip a piece of half inch on the bottom and work your way up?


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Can the router/ cut out tool also hang from your belt or pouch/ does it have a clip?


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I love the DeWalt brushless screwgun I just bought.
> I was doing _*most *_of the screwing and my partner was cutting so I'm guessing I screwed over 60 4x12 sheets on less than two fully charged batteries.
> I just hang it off my belt or pouch and it's always at my reach and it runs screws in FAST.
> Only thing I don't like about this gun is it's hard to remove a set in screw without removing the cone or changing the cone setting about 10 clicks.


I agree I just bought one and have been really impressed with it


----------

